# Seagull S6, $250. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

These sound great, play great, and deserve all the kudos they get, I just don’t like the headstock. I understand fully the rationale, and functionality of it, I just can’t get past it. A shame, cause I’ve never played a bad one. 
Great price for an underrated guitar.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a really good deal for that guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I paid twice that not all that long ago (with the Tric case) and still think I got a deal. Just really good guitars.


----------

